# Problème iGrabNews



## dadanini (1 Mars 2005)

J'ai installé récement igrabnews et j'ai des difficultés à l'utiliser.

Y a t'il des parametrages particuliers à effectuer et où faut-il aller pour recuperer les liens, car avec 

"altbinaries" c'est pas tres pratique.


----------



## Balooners (1 Mars 2005)

Pourtant tout fonctionne très bien. Je présume que tu es chez Free.

Déjà, Dans "Serveur" tu dois le parametrer pour cela, tu mets news.free.fr et le port 119.

Ensuite, il va falloir que tu souscrives aux NewsGroup. Dans Group, tu cliques sur Fetch. Tu attends un peu qu'ils apparaissent.

Ensuite, le plus pertinents sont pas la altbinaries, mais plutôt les alt.binaries.xxxx.xxx

Tu selectionnes celui que tu veux en faisant pomme + U Ensuite dessus, tu vas Faire pomme+I, une incrementale update afin de faire apparaître les fichiers dessus (La première fois, c'est super long) Les autres fois ca sera plus rapide. Tu selectionnes les fichiers qui t'interessent et tu fais pomme+G (Grab) et ils se télechargent) la plupart du temps, tu as dessus des fichier .PAR2 que tu auras besoin de reconstruire avec MacPAR Deluxe puis une fois reconstruit tu auras besoin de UnRarX pour tout réassembler.

Voilà Voilà


----------



## perfectpey (9 Mars 2005)

Moi je ne suis pas chez free, mais chez wanadoo croyez vous que je puisse utiliser igrbnews quand meme. Sinon existe il un equivalent ? merci


----------



## Balooners (9 Mars 2005)

Oui, c'est possible, mais il faut que tu prennes un abonement Usenet comme ici par exemple, mais il y en a d'autres.


----------



## perfectpey (9 Mars 2005)

Merci mais il n'y a pas moyen d'avoir çà en gratuit pourkoi ceux de free c'est gratuit et pas nous .
Non seulement on paye plus cher et on a pas toutes les possiblités qu'offre free mais en plus on doit payer pour utiliser des logiciels gratuits
Vivement que je choisisse moi meme mon fournisseur internet


----------



## Balooners (9 Mars 2005)

héhé, c'est aussi un des avantages de Free, que peu de personne connait. 

Moi, je dis Free c'est bien


----------



## usmar (14 Janvier 2006)

bonjour, 

je suis chez free, sur un imac G5 qui reçoit internet en wifi via une borne airport express (celle-ci est relié à la freebox en ethernet.)
je viens d'installer IGRABNEWS et ça marche pas. en fait il me trouve aucun serveur après avoir taper "FETCH"
je regarde dans download queue et là je vois : error : acces denied to your node ?

y a pas une histoire de configuration spéciale quand on est derrière une borne aiport ? un mappage de port ? j'y connais rien en reseau. Si quelqu'un peu m'aider ??? merci.


----------



## silverkingz design (22 Février 2006)

moi j'ai toute la liste de 3 milliards de liens mais j'ai beau faire du pomme+U pomme +I
que dalle!
help

pomme+u / pomme+i : on doit remarquer queleque chose au niveau de la fenetre "groups"?
un truc qui progresse ou autre?
moi y'a rien de special.


----------



## arcank (6 Juillet 2006)

Salut!
Mon probl&#232;me dans iGrabNews est le fait que cela n'accepte pas le multiserveur, ou alors comment ?

Sinon, auriez vous une id&#233;e pour un autre logiciel, gratuit ?


----------



## da capo (6 Juillet 2006)

de lecteurs de news binaires gratuits sur Mac... euh, je connais pas.

Sinon, oui, free est un fai bien sympa pour ce qui est des newsgroup (je confirme).


----------



## Mig69 (7 Juillet 2006)

Perso j'utilise Unison. Ca marche tr&#232;s bien. J'avais des probl&#232;mes auparavant avec iGrabnews mais peut-&#234;tre y a-t-il une nouvelle version depuis.
Je n'ai pas enregistr&#233; ma version et &#231;a marche normalement. Peut-&#234;tre est-elle limit&#233;e dans le temps.
Sinon pour info macpar deluxe "d&#233;rar" tout seul, pas besoin de unrarx.


----------



## arcank (7 Juillet 2006)

Mig69 a dit:
			
		

> Perso j'utilise Unison. Ca marche tr&#232;s bien. J'avais des probl&#232;mes auparavant avec iGrabnews mais peut-&#234;tre y a-t-il une nouvelle version depuis.
> Je n'ai pas enregistr&#233; ma version et &#231;a marche normalement. Peut-&#234;tre est-elle limit&#233;e dans le temps.
> Sinon pour info macpar deluxe "d&#233;rar" tout seul, pas besoin de unrarx.


C'est ce que je viens de voir ce matin m&#234;me !

Unison est plus &#233;l&#233;gant, c'est s&#251;r !

Merci ; )


----------



## Mig69 (7 Juillet 2006)

Je viens de regarder et la version d'essai est valable 15 jours...apr&#232;s il y a des trucs en moins mais je ne sais pas lesquels. Je trouve que 25$ c'est un peu cher.
Je repasserai peut-&#234;tre sur iGrabnews.


----------



## Anonyme (11 Juillet 2006)

alors moi j'ai juste un problème, c'est de savoir où sont les fichiers une fois qu'ils sont downloaded ???
Parce que là je vois pas


----------



## Anonyme (12 Juillet 2006)

ok je les ai trouvé, ils sont dans le dossier admin


----------



## alaok (4 Août 2006)

nouvel acquéreur d'une freebox hd, je rencontre un bien surprenant problème avec igrabnews; après avoir farpaitement fonctionné durant un petit moment (genre 1/2 heure), il me dit : "Authentication Error: 480 Authentication required for command":mouais: 

et pourtant je suis chez free (pas besoin d'authentification d'après mes googlelisations)

je ne pense :hein: pas avoir fait grand chose entre le moment où il marchait et maintenant sinon activer le mode routeur

quelqu'un a-t-il une idée, s'il vous plaît ??


----------



## Anonyme (5 Août 2006)

As-tu un firewall en activité?
Parce que si je me souviens bien, tu dois ouvrir un port avec la freebox en mode routeur


----------



## alaok (7 Août 2006)

non, mais &#231;a a fini par remarcher apr&#232;s un reboot (j'avais essay&#233; avant, hein). Pourquoi, comment, nul ne le sa&#238;t.


----------



## G.T.F.Y. (30 Novembre 2006)

Bonjour, petit probl&#232;me en ce qui me concerne :

iGrabnews commence &#224; t&#233;l&#233;charger normalement, avec un joli d&#233;bit (je suis chez Free au passage) et ensuite, tout retombe &#224; 0 et pas moyen de refaire d&#233;coller les dl.

&#199;a viendrait de quoi ?


----------



## Anonyme (30 Novembre 2006)

G.T.F.Y. a dit:


> Bonjour, petit problème en ce qui me concerne :
> 
> iGrabnews commence à télécharger normalement, avec un joli débit (je suis chez Free au passage) et ensuite, tout retombe à 0 et pas moyen de refaire décoller les dl.
> 
> Ça viendrait de quoi ?



J'ai eu le même genre de problème, au début je redémarrais IGrabnews et le débit repartait, mais au final c'était toujours pareil.
Ensuite j'ai changé de channel pour ma freebox (c'est ce qu'il conseil chez free si tu as d coupures ou un mauvais débit) et maintenant ça marche niquel !

A bon entendeur...


----------



## Macintoche (30 Novembre 2006)

muckingfagicnico a dit:


> J'ai eu le m&#234;me genre de probl&#232;me, au d&#233;but je red&#233;marrais IGrabnews et le d&#233;bit repartait, mais au final c'&#233;tait toujours pareil.
> Ensuite j'ai chang&#233; de channel pour ma freebox (c'est ce qu'il conseil chez free si tu as d coupures ou un mauvais d&#233;bit) et maintenant &#231;a marche niquel !
> 
> A bon entendeur...


Salut, que veux-tu dire par changer de channel ?


----------



## Anonyme (30 Novembre 2006)

ouais effectivement c'est pas tr&#232;s clair !
en fait je parle de canal plus exactement, mais pour &#231;a faut &#234;tre Wifi, si c'est le cas tu vas sur ta page free et tu change ce fameux canal , (faut faire des test pour trouver le meilleur !) sinon bah g pas de solutions


----------



## friscopaco (2 Janvier 2007)

bon désolé mais je suis un nouveau dans le monde du pear to pear et je capte rien. J'ai essayé de me connecter, j'obtiens bien les groupes, j'en selectionne un, je fais pomme + U )), mais pomme +I (il ne se passe rien) L'onglet incremental update reste en grisé ??? pq?


----------



## Anonyme (3 Janvier 2007)

friscopaco a dit:


> bon désolé mais je suis un nouveau dans le monde du pear to pear et je capte rien. J'ai essayé de me connecter, j'obtiens bien les groupes, j'en selectionne un, je fais pomme + U )), mais pomme +I (il ne se passe rien) L'onglet incremental update reste en grisé ??? pq?



Il faut que tu t'abonnes à des group (ex:alt.binaries.mp3)
ensuite tu fais un full update (pour savoir tout ce qu'il y a de dispo, attention c'est très long !)
puis après tu te sers, et de temps en temps un petit incremental update pour savoir quels sont les nouveautés dispo
et voilà


----------



## friscopaco (3 Janvier 2007)

Désolé, mais j'ai le même pb avec full update, l'onglet reste en grisé donc je ne peux pas l'actionner. :mouais: 
Rassure-pour s'abonner, il faut faire pomme+u (suscribe) et après pomme+F (full update)


----------



## Anonyme (9 Janvier 2007)

Voil&#224; le liens que je cherchais,
c'est celui qui m'avait aid&#233; quand je commenc&#233; sur igrabnews

Donc pour ceux que &#231;a interesse, c'est bien expliqu&#233; et en image en plus

Allez ici

En esp&#233;rant que &#231;a vous aidera

Nico


----------



## Biroman (10 Janvier 2007)

Je lis ici que certains ont des problèmes de connexion au serveur de news free avec igrabnews.
J'ai eu le même genre de problème. Ca fonctionnait environ 15 minutes toutes les 24h puis ca coupait sans prévenir.

Après des recherches j'ai fini par comprendre.
En fait, free blacklist les utilisateurs qui telechargent plus de 4 fichiers simultanement.
Le blacklistage ne dure pas plus de 24h et donc tout revient dans l'ordre le lendemain jusqu' à un nouvel excès...  

Conclusion : ne pas chercher à activer le téléchargement de plus de 4 fichiers simultanément !

Si ça peut en aider certains.


----------



## spleen (10 Janvier 2007)

Juste une question : igrabnews décode automatiquement les fichiers Yenc ?


----------



## pet2poule (12 Janvier 2007)

Moi ce qui me plait pas c'est qu'il ne regroupe pas les fichiers identiques sur un seul thread. Unison le fait est c'est vraiment pratique qd on browse.
C'est indiqué dans les features du logiciel mais ça ne semble pas fonctionner correctement...


----------



## royalz75 (9 Février 2007)

Pour moi, le problème est tout autre. J'utilisé une version 2.7 je crois, et j'ai eut la bonne idée de télécharger hier, la nouvelle, la 3..., et bingo, ça plante des que je lance igrab. ça marchais si bien avec l'ancienne,pourquoi j'ai fait cela. Vous avez une solution? ou une explication à cela?


----------



## raphayel (21 Mars 2007)

Salut
Etant mac et sans le sous, j'ai moi aussi pour la solution igrabnews. Je suis novice dans les newsgroups et pour ne pas mentir je fais surtout du dl.
J'ai récupéré une image osX.4 qui contenait des erreurs, réparées me dit-il par dePAR, mais ca ne marche pas quand je veux booter mon mac ac le dvd gravé. 
Je subodore un pb dans les fichiers, ou dans la transmission au téléchargement. Ca dépend du logiciel? qqn a-t-il l'expérience de ce genre de choses? Est-ce que 'ai une chance de réussir en rééssayant?
Autre question: y-a-t-il un moyen de récupérer des trucs postés il y a longtemps? 
C'est moi ou on ne peut rien configurer dans igrabnews?
Merci!


----------



## lifenight (22 Mars 2007)

Franchement igrabnews est souvent foireux, rien de tel qu'unison


----------



## Doudou67 (29 Août 2007)

perso je viens de l'installer aussi et qd je fais pomme +u ou +i ou+g il ne se passe rien


----------



## fefeld (3 Septembre 2007)

Biroman a dit:


> Je lis ici que certains ont des problèmes de connexion au serveur de news free avec igrabnews.
> J'ai eu le même genre de problème. Ca fonctionnait environ 15 minutes toutes les 24h puis ca coupait sans prévenir.
> 
> Après des recherches j'ai fini par comprendre.
> ...



Bonjour,

--> est-ce auusi le cas avec Unison ?
--> Comment limiter le download a 4 fichier ? dois-je mettre sur 4 connection ?

Merci,

Fefeld


----------



## fefeld (3 Septembre 2007)

Bonjour,

Apres la phase d'initialisation "Initialisation Connection" je ne dl rien du tout... igrab affice :  "Connection Error" est-ce du au nb de fichier que je veux telecharger ?
Comment resoudre ce probleme ?

Merci,

Fefeld.


----------

